# [INSTALL] gentoo sur acer ao756

## Biloute

Voila que j'ai acheté depuis août ce portable et je viens d'acheter un ssd samsung 840 pro alors je vais en profiter pour passer à gentoo.

La première étape va etre de me faire une clé usb live. Le portable est équipé d'un bios insydeH2O je pense donc qu'il y a de l'EFI dedans et j'ai peur que mon systeme ce transforme en brique. J'ai vu l'histoire des samsung qui plantais suite à une installation de Ubuntu.

De plus je n'ai que windows sous la main pour faire ma liveusb.

Ma première idée serait d'utiliser system rescue cd.

Ensuite pour préparer le ssd je me demande si les partitions se formattent comme pour un hdd classic.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quelles sont tes questions ?

----------

## Biloute

bon oui j'allais y venir. Ma dernière install de gentoo datait de 2007 et j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur google et le manuel.

J'entends beaucoup parler de EFI mais le manuel n'en parle pas.

Est ce que je peux installer "à l'ancienne" gentoo sur un pc moderne qui est vendu avec win7 ou 8 et EFI ? Sans créer la partition EFI et bien sûr sans le dualboot linux/window8?

J'arrive pas à voir si 'insydeH2O' ou 'Acer' proposent la compatibilité avec le vieux bios.

----------

## Biloute

L'installation se termine et ca boot trés bien.

J'avais utilisé une liveUSB de systemrescuecd mais elle ne se lancait pas en mode EFI.

Par contre j'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide pour booter plus rapidement.

Mon PC ne boot pas tout seul, à chaque fois je suis obligé de taper F12 pour aller dans le menu du bios et choisir le boot EFI HDD.

```
# efibootmgr

BootCurrent: 0001

BootOrder: 0000,0001

Boot0000* Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series

Boot0001* EFI HDD Device

Boot0003* EFI HDD Device
```

J'utilise la méthode sans bootloader (EFI stub kernel) avec la manipulation de la page gentoo-wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_stub_kernel

J'ai d'abord installé un kernel nommé bootx64.efi puis j'ai boot en EFI mode avec. Ensuite j'ai fais

```
root # cp /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.11-gentoo /mnt/EFI/EFI/Boot/vmlinuz.efi

root # efibootmgr --create --part 1 --label "Gentoo" --loader '\efi\boot\vmlinuz.efi'
```

L'idéal serait que le PC démarre sur vmlinuz.efi par default

----------

## Biloute

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une méthode pour booter automatiquement en EFI

Je n'arrive pas à rendre les commande de efibootmgr permanent

Avec

```
# efibootmgr -o 0001,0000
```

Je change l'ordre du boot mais à chaque reboot ça revient à la position d'origine (BootOrder: 0000,0001)

----------

## d2_racing

Bonjour, dans ton BIOS(EFI), as-tu une option pour l'option boot ?

De mon côté, je peux décider si je boot en Legacy boot bios mode ou en EFI.

Donc, si je choisi EFI, il va booter avec mon entrée qui est inscrit dans efibootmgr.

Moi, j'utilise Grub2 et mon menu apparaît automatiquement.

----------

## Biloute

Malheureusement j'ai trés peu d'option. J'ai un insyde h2o version 3.7 et Dmesg m'indique qu'il y a le EFI v2.31 by Insyde Corp.

Dans le menu F2 je peux changer l'ordre de boot des périphique avec des tag simple comme HDD, USBHDD, USBCROM, ...

Lorsque je tape F12 pour entrer dans le boot menu du firmware j'ai ceci.

 *Quote:*   

> Boot option menu
> 
> 1 HDD: Samsung SSD 840 pro serie
> 
> 2 EFI Device: EFI HDD Device

 

Ou le choix 1 est en surbrillance par defaut. Si je choisi 1 rien ne se passe et il me demande d'insérer un périphérique bootable. Avec 2 ca boot en efi mais seulement avec le fichier par défaut (bootx64.efi)

Je me demande si le PC n'est pas en train d'essayer de booter en bios/mbr par défaut

Là je cherche à voir si je peux trouver une mise à jour de la version 3.7 et comment flasher le firmware sans windows7

----------

